# "WHIP and CHILL" does it still exist?



## aaandddus

HELP!!!  Does anyone remember a dessert mix called  "WHIP and   CHILL"?  If so....can you tell me how to replicate that texture  for pudding or any other dessert?  I'm  desperate!


----------



## kitchenelf

I wish I could help you but I am totally clueless.  I have never even heard of Whip and Chill.  Sorry.  Hopefully someone else will have your answer.  Thanks for stopping by though and please hang around with us!!


----------



## Andy R

> Whip ’n Chill: One of the most popular desserts of the sixties, Whip ’n Chill was a strange one, similar in texture and taste to mousse, but with a faint tang of chemical design. Its ingredient list reads like a toxic waste dump posting: propylene glycol monostearate, sodium casienate, acetylated monoglycerides, cellulose gum, hydroxylated lecithin, sodium silico aluminate and sodium stearoyl-2- lactylate. During the sixties, the artificiality of Whip ’n Chill had a novelty appeal. People still believed in the space age, and Dow Chemical Company’s motto was “Better Living Through Chemistry.” With the end of the space-age, Whip ’n Chill’s novelty was replaced with horror when people began to realize just what they had been eating.
> - Taken from: www.popvoid.com/pdfs/obit.pdf


----------



## cookies140

*Whip n Chill*

All I can remember is DreamWhip.  When I see the ingredients in some of the convenience foods, it gives me the creeps...all those awful chemicals.  I personally, despite the high cholesterol, would prefer whipped cream with a bit of sugar in it and skip the ready made stuff.


----------



## Norma

I do remember Whip 'n Chill. I thought it was nasty...had a "Tang" flavor to it...at least the variety my mother made....and I thought ( and still do think) Tang was incredibly horrible. 
I also remember a "Magical Jello " recipe....where the dissolved mixture is beat with a mixer till it foams on top, then poured into dessert glasses, the foamy stuff coming to the top, then chilled. It was pretty.....not very good though. Whip 'n Chill, and this jello creation were desserts on the few nights a week that mother attempted to cook. We preferred the nights our father cooked, with homemade ice cream,  pecan pralines, fudge, pecan "sandie" cookies, or chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## claudcase

*Whip 'n Chill*

I happened to be wondering about this long ago dessert today & my search brought me here. Although this is from 2002, here's what I found...visit www.fabulousfoods.com for info where you can still buy this & also a couple of recipes to copy it using Jello. It may have been loaded with junk, but I do remember us kids really liked it!! Maybe the recipes you'll find there are healthier.

claudcase


----------



## acfrau

*Jello Whip and Chill does exist*

Go to Vermont Country store.  They carry it.


----------



## acfrau

*Whip and Chill does still exist*

Go to Vermont Country Store web site. They do carry it in 15 0z packages


----------



## DFDureiko

Norma said:


> I do remember Whip 'n Chill. I thought it was nasty...had a "Tang" flavor to it...at least the variety my mother made....and I thought ( and still do think) Tang was incredibly horrible.
> I also remember a "Magical Jello " recipe....where the dissolved mixture is beat with a mixer till it foams on top, then poured into dessert glasses, the foamy stuff coming to the top, then chilled. It was pretty.....not very good though. Whip 'n Chill, and this jello creation were desserts on the few nights a week that mother attempted to cook. We preferred the nights our father cooked, with homemade ice cream,  pecan pralines, fudge, pecan "sandie" cookies, or chocolate cake for dessert.


I stumbled across this thread while trying to find out when Whip 'n Chill was discontinued, I remember liking it as a child.
The Jello that separated was called Jello 1-2-3 I'm pretty sure
Dan


----------



## Maverick2272

They have this great video that plays at the Museum of Science and Industry, I forget exactly what section it is in, where it shows how a 'lemon meringue pie' is commercially produced.
We stood there and watched it for 15 minutes waiting for some sort of fruit or ingredient we recognized to be add, it never was.... just chemical mix after chemical mix.
Of course I am sure they picked the worst one they could find for the video, LOL.


----------



## QSis

I well remember Whip N' Chill - I loved it as a kid, and so did my grandmother, who was delighted by the fact that it was so quick and easy to make for us.

The Vermont Country Store is an excellent suggestion. I would encourage any and all of you who are interested in finding fascinating and hard-to-find things from the past to sign up for both free catalogues.

If you REALLY can't find something in there for yourself or others, then a gift certificate makes a wonderful present. They do a beautiful job in packaging it, too!

Here's the link: The Vermont Country Store

As you can tell, I'm a big fan!

Treat yourself, at least to the catalogues!

Lee


----------



## DFDureiko

I just looked up Whip 'N Chill at the Vermont Country Store. 14.95 for ONE PACKET? are they original packets from the '70's? yikes! guess they are just a packet of chemicals so they can't spoil!
Dan


----------



## Maverick2272

I got the Vermont Country Store catalog once a long time ago, way too expensive for me to be buying from them on a regular basis, but kinda cool for novelty items.
$14.95 is pretty darn excessive.


----------



## blissful

Here is one I read about with gelatin and milk powder. 
Whipped Topping


----------



## babetoo

i remember the jello thing. looked pretty and tasted ok. 

can barely remember the whip and chill. just always liked whipped cream. and once in a while in a pinch , cool whip. i think it is mostly chemicals as well.



babe


----------



## DaveSoMD

That $16.95 price at  the Vermont Country Store is for a 15 ounce package that makes 28 or 33 servings.  That's almost a pound of mix at a little over $1 an ounce.  How many ounces in a package of jello??


----------



## Loprraine

Whip and Chill.  Ye gads.  30 some odd years ago, I used to make it and add sliced strawberries to it.  We thought we were being very avant garde.


----------



## Caine

Point of Order:

"Better things for better living, through chemistry" was the advertizing slogan of EI du Pont de Nemours & Company, not Dow Chemical. I think Timothy Leary used it a lot, too.


----------



## ironchef

Whip = Nice car
Chill = Relax; Calm down; something cool


----------



## Penny

aaandddus said:


> HELP!!!  Does anyone remember a dessert mix called  "WHIP and   CHILL"?  If so....can you tell me how to replicate that texture  for pudding or any other dessert?  I'm  desperate!


Yes I remember Whjp and Chill. Servered it almost every night the first year of my marriage 1965. I loved it. I wish I could fine the product today.  P


----------



## jasonr

> They have this great video that plays at the Museum of Science and Industry, I forget exactly what section it is in, where it shows how a 'lemon meringue pie' is commercially produced.
> We stood there and watched it for 15 minutes waiting for some sort of fruit or ingredient we recognized to be add, it never was.... just chemical mix after chemical mix.
> Of course I am sure they picked the worst one they could find for the video, LOL.


As my grade 11 chemistry teacher used to say, everything is chemistry. You are made of chemicals. Fresh spring water is a chemical. Mother's milk fresh from the teat is a chemical.

I eat alot of "organic" and so-called "natural" foods like beef and fruits (as if there were such a thing as a "synthetic" cow, lol, what's that, like a robocow?) for various reasons. But I'll never get over the ignorance that gets displayed by normally intelligent people. You'd think that if it was made by nature, it just MUST be healthy. I've got some natural botulism and arsenic for you, if you want to talk about all-natural things that will kill you quicker than all the laboratory chemicals in the world.

Here's the fact: just because something is made in a laboratory, doesn't mean it's bad for you, and just because something was made by mother nature, doesn't mean it's good for you. You have no greater chance of getting cancer from whip n' chill just because it didn't grow in the ground or get excreted by an animal. The belief that the laboratory automatically imparts harmful qualities to food versus animals or plants is, frankly, equivalent to superstition. It's magical thinking, baseless in reality. Unless you have some specific evidence that this produce is harmful (which you don't), you're just talking out of ignorance and fear. 

The problem I see here is the inverse of the problem in the 60's. Back then, people thought something was good because it was made in a lab. Novelty became a substitute for quality. Now we condemn anything that was made in a lab, but think anything natural is great. That's about as stupid, only in reverse. If something made in a lab is better, for whatever reason, then I'll use the lab product. If something grown in the ground is better, then I'll use that. I'll pay more for so-called "organic" beef and eggs because I think the methods those producers use is more humane, not because of some stupid knee-jerk prejudice against "chemistry" (talk about biting the hand that feeds you, considering how dependent we are on chemistry in all aspects of our lives)

It's sad that fear and propaganda has made such a self-evidently true proposition like "better living through chemistry" (and make no mistake, you ARE living better because of chemistry, no matter how you deny it) something people snicker at!

Sorry for the rant, lol. Just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## babetoo

jasonr said:


> As my grade 11 chemistry teacher used to say, everything is chemistry. You are made of chemicals. Fresh spring water is a chemical. Mother's milk fresh from the teat is a chemical.
> 
> I eat alot of "organic" and so-called "natural" foods like beef and fruits (as if there were such a thing as a "synthetic" cow, lol, what's that, like a robocow?) for various reasons. But I'll never get over the ignorance that gets displayed by normally intelligent people. You'd think that if it was made by nature, it just MUST be healthy. I've got some natural botulism and arsenic for you, if you want to talk about all-natural things that will kill you quicker than all the laboratory chemicals in the world.
> 
> Here's the fact: just because something is made in a laboratory, doesn't mean it's bad for you, and just because something was made by mother nature, doesn't mean it's good for you. You have no greater chance of getting cancer from whip n' chill just because it didn't grow in the ground or get excreted by an animal. The belief that the laboratory automatically imparts harmful qualities to food versus animals or plants is, frankly, equivalent to superstition. It's magical thinking, baseless in reality. Unless you have some specific evidence that this produce is harmful (which you don't), you're just talking out of ignorance and fear.
> 
> The problem I see here is the inverse of the problem in the 60's. Back then, people thought something was good because it was made in a lab. Novelty became a substitute for quality. Now we condemn anything that was made in a lab, but think anything natural is great. That's about as stupid, only in reverse. If something made in a lab is better, for whatever reason, then I'll use the lab product. If something grown in the ground is better, then I'll use that. I'll pay more for so-called "organic" beef and eggs because I think the methods those producers use is more humane, not because of some stupid knee-jerk prejudice against "chemistry" (talk about biting the hand that feeds you, considering how dependent we are on chemistry in all aspects of our lives)
> 
> It's sad that fear and propaganda has made such a self-evidently true proposition like "better living through chemistry" (and make no mistake, you ARE living better because of chemistry, no matter how you deny it) something people snicker at!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, lol. Just had to get that off my chest.


 
what he said.


----------



## PieSusan

Yes, I just saw Dr. Oetker Whip and Chill at Cost Plus World Market.


----------



## rmclean65

*Jello Whip 'n Chill*

Yes, the original Jello Whip 'n Chill still exists. I have an unopened box from the late 60s-early 70s. Of course, I don't think it can be eaten. I also have Dream Whip and Royal Jello. All old. Since I'm new, I can't post a pic.  Rebecca


----------



## PieSusan

rmclean65 said:


> Yes, the original Jello Whip 'n Chill still exists. I have an unopened box from the late 60s-early 70s. Of course, I don't think it can be eaten. I also have Dream Whip and Royal Jello. All old. Since I'm new, I can't post a pic. Rebecca


 
Welcome to DC Rebecca aka rmclean65. It is fun to reminisce about childhood foods.


----------



## rmclean65

Thank you, PieSusan.


----------



## PieSusan

What you all are describing as whip and chill reminds me of Jello One Two Three. Are they the same thing?


----------



## Nellie

*Whip n Chill*

I have purchased the whip n chill from the Vermont Country Store. I have made the product and served it. I divided the contents and fixed it two ways. This was OK since it was for a holiday dinner. I have one more package. I would like to divide it so that it serves a family of four several times. Right now it serves 28 or 30 for one occasion. I'm wondering if one of you folks has a package that either says the weight and or instructions on it that would give me the proportions of liquid and mix? I've already experimented with one package and got close but not the best results. With only one more bag I'm trying to maximize my success rate.  I read the thread that mentioned a very old package or box that one or more of you folks have. Is it OK to share this info? Am I being to selfish and to forward asking this favor? I haven't done anything for this group as Im new. Well I hope I get a response since this thread is a bit old but to me information is timeless and valuable. Thanks for your consideration. Nellie


----------



## Nellie

*Whip n Chill*

I'm baaaaaack! read more of these related posts. Jell-o 123 is different than Whip n Chill. There are seperate types of layers. The classic clear jello layer is on the bottom the creamy light pudding type of layer is above the clear one and lastly is a very lite foamy but firm layer on top. I bought some Dr. Oetaker whip and tried it. The results were close to but not the same as Whip n Chill. I read the rules today and my interpretation is that information on the box could be typed out as it is not a recipe but a picture of the box might be a rule breaker. I'm going to check with an administrator soon.

On a different subject. I'm looking for a recipe for watermelon pickles that you soak overnight in some mixture of sugar vinegar alum water and cinnamon redhots. A neighbor who didn't cook alot came back from a visit up in Washington state and shared them with me and excitedly tried to tell me how she did  it. I'm not a canning person so I didn't retain the info very well but the memory of tasting them has. They certainly weren't done in the usual way pickles are made some boiling and adding the rind and letting it sit either on the counter or in the frig til the next morning. WOW!


----------



## Frieda

I've been doing some house clean-up and came upon a 1965 Jello pamphlet called "Magical Desserts with WHip 'n Chill". I found a recipe that I'm sure my mother used to make with the Strawberry flavor, using sour cream. I used to LOVE it! But my brother told me he thought it was horrible! LOL 

BTW, Nellie, I'm sure if you contact the Jello folks, they could tell you the weight of the original package so you can divide that huge package you got from Vermont Country Store. The picture in my cookbook doesn't show the weight and I don't see any reference in the recipes either. 
Other than that, you could calculate using your own package, the # of oz., cups of water, and the servings it produces and figure a per-serving amount. But I suppose you've already figured that one out! 

I'm going to look at the Vermont Country Store to see if they sell Strawberry. There are recipes to use it as frosting, too, by using cream instead of water. If the artificial ingredients don't get you, the cream will! But what a way to go!


----------



## Selkie

There's a reason Whip N' Chill isn't sold any longer... It tasted like....


----------



## Nellie

Thanks Freida! I was glad someone supporting this group sent me an e-mail to let me know you replied. I actually own that cooking pamphlet and your right not one photo reveals the critical inst. or box weight or size info. I already visited the Jell-o folks and they were silent on this topic. Are they embarrassed? I am looking on e-bay for an old box of WhipnChill. Wish me luck.


----------



## GrillingFool

Vermont Country Store - Apparel, Personal Care, Food, Candy and Country Home Products

$18.95 but hey.....


----------



## Nellie

Time flies but Jell-o doesn't support answering such questions. At least not to little 'ol me. I'm still looking for info off a package or an old ad that shows the box with weight or instructions. Oh well till then I'm still in the twilight zone. Thanks for this site.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I LOVED chocolate "Whip & Chill" as a kid, & mom would buy & make it for us as a special treat. It was what it was.

Sorry folks, but food is a personal thing. One person's "nasty" is another person's "delight". No need to trash it.


----------



## Wyogal

so, using division won't help?


----------



## Nellie

*Whip 'n Chill*

Dear Wyogal, I like your name. Oh yes dividing worked but only if your dividing the commercial size in half. for smaller portions it's trickier and at $18.95 plus shipping it's expensive R&D (research and development). I've already experimented on one package  and had one close result and three really unsuccessful results so far. I think knowing the weight from a box and the volume of liquid needed would help. So my search continues. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Nellie

Dear Breezy Cooking: Thanks for the sentiment! I agree. We shop Farmers Markets and eat really healthy almost all the time but for fun or a treat from nostalgia land we do enjoy ourselves.


----------



## Constance

Nellie said:


> Oh well till then I'm still in the twilight zone.



I'm glad you could join me!


----------



## MariThelander

*Thanks for remembering Whip 'n Chill....*

Dear Friend, I remember Whip 'n Chill very fondly from my childhood in the 1960's.  My favorite was strawberry, and it also came in chocolate and vanilla.  Today it is hard to find, but you can still mail-order it from amazon.com:
JELL-O Whip 'n Chill Strawberry Mousse Mix, 15-Ounce Packages (Pack of 8): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## MariThelander

PieSusan said:


> What you all are describing as whip and chill reminds me of Jello One Two Three. Are they the same thing?


No--same era (1966-1971), but different products.


----------



## lorryce

*I have a recipe to make it!*

First of all, I remember this fondly as a topping for jello cake back in the day. My mom got a recipe to make whip n chill from scratch when the stores quit carrying it. The recipe is as follows:

1 pkg vanilla cook n serve pudding
2 cups water
1 3 0z pkg gelatin
1 cup of whipping cream, whipped (makes about 2 cups) or an 8 ounce pkg of cool whip.

In a small saucepan, cook vanilla pudding and water until thickened about 10-15 minutes. Whisk in dry jello of choice until dissolved. Chill for about 20 minutes. Fold cream or cool whip into the cooled gelatin mixture. It tastes better if you use the whipped cream, and cheaper than buying the big pkgs and trying to divide them. Hope this helps any retro foodies out there


----------



## LaurieTheCook

I remember whip & chill and not from the 60's! We used it in a foodservice establishment I worked in about 15 years ago and I was searching for it today because I loved it! I asked my distributor about it and he had never heard of it lol..I think I'll check out some of the recipes other members have posted here though..just looking for a strawberry mousse to serve where I cook now..


----------



## Mike1

*"Real" Whip n' Chill - The missing ingredient*

Sometime back in the '90s, I called Kraft to inquire as to the availability of Whip N' Chill.  At that time, even the foodservice version did not exist.  The lady that I spoke to was incredibly helpful in aiding me to determine the ingredients of the original product.  She actually had another Kraft employee search through their product museum and fax me a copy of the ingredients list from an original package, so that I could attempt making my own from scratch.

Using this information, I was able to come up with a concoction that was similar, but not identical.   The Whip N' Chill that I came to relish had a simultaneously smooth but grainy texture.  It was this "graininess" that I was trying to duplicate.  As it turned out, this texture was due to the now-missing ingredient, course tapioca flour.  That is, the tapioca flour grains are smaller than "small-pearl" tapioca, but larger than normal tapioca flour. 

Since it takes some time to modify tapioca starch (cook it), I only made a few batches due to all the effort required. At the time, the only tapioca I could find was standard pearl variety, so I first ground the pearls into meal, then cooked the meal.  This is known as pre-gelled or modified tapioca starch. 

The other ingredients that I used, in order to duplicate the original "chemically" taste, were milk, Jello instant pudding mix and Dream Whip.  The pudding has a lot of gelatin and modified food starch, and the Dream Whip has all the hydrogenated and partially hydrogenated fats.  Cool Whip would probably work just as well as the Dream Whip, as they are similar in ingredients.

Now, I will probably try to figure out how to synthesize a healthy version of Whip n' Chill.  The partially hydrogenated fats are the unhealthiest components of the commercial version, followed by the fully hydrogenated (saturated) fats.  Avoiding the preservatives, anti-caking agents, conditioners, etc.  would be good too.  My latest idea involves the use of coconut oil, which is very healthy, and whips fairly easy.  Although coconut oil is a saturated / medium chain triglyceride, it is immediately metabolized in the liver, not stored in fat cells.  I am not against using cream, but I think the taste and texture might be closer to the chemical version if I used coconut oil, as well as being healthier and more stable.

Anyway, the point of all of this was to point out that the modern, foodservice-packaged Whip N' Chill is not the same as the grocery store variety sold in years past, and it doesn't have that awesome texture of the original due to the lack of tapioca flour.

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## ccalore

I am looking for it to Whip and Chill recipe?


----------



## Fabiabi

Sounds like angel delight to me. I'm sure your own homemade version will be much better than the substance from the packet.


----------



## ChefJune

Maverick2272 said:


> They have this great video that plays at the Museum of Science and Industry, I forget exactly what section it is in, where it shows how a 'lemon meringue pie' is commercially produced.
> We stood there and watched it for 15 minutes waiting for some sort of fruit or ingredient we recognized to be add, it never was.... just chemical mix after chemical mix.
> Of course I am sure they picked the worst one they could find for the video, LOL.


 
I LOVE the Museum of Science and Industry. Ever since I was a tiny girl I've been enthralled by their exhibits and explanations of why and how things work.

I remember Whip and Chill. Nasty stuff. Wouldn't get close to it now.  Besides, Chocolate Mousse is SO easy to make and not only better tasting, but it's actually real food!  If you'd like my recipe (which comes from a real bistro in Paris), send me a pm.


----------



## ccalore

ccalore said:


> I am looking for it to Whip and Chill recipe?


Whip and chill was in a package for the freezer  It was in Vanilla and Choc  It  was a moose like texture or egg white texture


----------



## taxlady

ccalore said:


> Whip and chill was in a package for the freezer  It was in Vanilla and Choc  It  was a moose like texture or egg white texture





There's parts of a moose that are quite tough. We had really chewy moose burgers.


----------



## ccalore

Yes I would love the recipe >>>>  ccalore@cox.net


----------



## Topaztaz

aaandddus said:


> HELP!!!  Does anyone remember a dessert mix called  "WHIP and   CHILL"?  If so....can you tell me how to replicate that texture  for pudding or any other dessert?  I'm  desperate!



was wondering the same thing. I actually have a "Magical Desserts with Whip'n Chill Deluxe Dessert Mix" Cook book, copy write in 1965. But I swear I saw some at "Grocery Outlet" on Olympia, WA the other day. Im dying to got back and verify! I dont know what state you are in.... But I'll let you know when I confirm.


----------



## Andy M.

It's available on Amazon.com


----------



## Harry Cobean

*Birds angel delight*

think this is the same stuff.was launched over here in the 60's too.can still buy it everywhere here....tesco sell it for £0.50p a pack,so if you have one nearby it's a lot cheaper than from britstore....assuming they charge the same that is.asda also sell it here & they are owned by walmart so worth checking out the big W!
Angel Delight delivered straight to your door - Buy online with worldwide delivery


----------



## Addie

Whip & Chill
Submitted by: TRATHJE
 Quick and easy addition to any meal! 

Minutes to Prepare: 20
Number of Servings: 4


Ingredients
 1- 3 oz. package sugar free jello (any flavor)
1 cup very hot water
1 cup fat free cool whip 

Directions
 Dissolve jello in hot water. Put in refrigerator to cool for about 15 minutes. Add cool whip and stir on low speed with hand mixer until well blended. Chill until set. Makes four servings.

Number of Servings: 4
Recipe submitted by SparkPeople


----------



## Harry Cobean

Addie said:


> Whip & Chill
> Submitted by: TRATHJE
> Quick and easy addition to any meal!
> 
> Minutes to Prepare: 20
> Number of Servings: 4
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 1- 3 oz. package sugar free jello (any flavor)
> 1 cup very hot water
> 1 cup fat free cool whip
> 
> Directions
> Dissolve jello in hot water. Put in refrigerator to cool for about 15 minutes. Add cool whip and stir on low speed with hand mixer until well blended. Chill until set. Makes four servings.
> 
> Number of Servings: 4
> Recipe submitted by SparkPeople


do miss the 60's & 70's addie.good music,good weather,good times & food with ingredients that are banned now.....but tasted sooooo good!!! happy days!!


----------



## Addie

Harry Cobean said:


> do miss the 60's & 70's addie.good music,good weather,good times & food with ingredients that are banned now.....but tasted sooooo good!!! happy days!!


 
In the 60's I was busy with babies 3&4. Both in diapers. Ten years before baby #5 came along.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Addie said:


> In the 60's I was busy with babies 3&4. Both in diapers. Ten years before baby #5 came along.


ooooops...."butter fingers"!!!


----------



## January24

*I Too Adored Whip and Chill*

Delicious!  Especially the chocolate flavor.  The strawberry was good, too.  But the chocolate. Awwwsome.


----------



## vitauta

i remember dream whip, which i used to fill my homemade cream puffs back in the day.  i thought it tasted good at the time.  don't know if i would like it still today.  probably not.  i don't remember if i ever tasted whip and chill, but do recall the name....


----------



## jerzeyjoyce

*so miss Whip 'N Chill*

I have been searching for this for a few years now since my local stores stopped carrying it.  In the mid '90's my mother got an awesome cheesecake recipe using the vanilla flavor with cream cheese and pineapples!!  It was a traditional dessert for Easter & Christmas in our family. This recipe is the only cheesecake I will eat.....light, fluffy and sooo indulgent!  I have tried using other stuff as subsitutes, but they do no justice to the recipe - and cost too much money to throw out b/c no one liked.


----------



## Oldvine

This looks like a revived old post.  I find Whip 'n Chill available at Amazon.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Wow! Someone managed to once again resurrect a 12-year old thread. 

And I've STILL never heard of this product.


----------



## Addie

I went back to the very first post. Great reading. I was surprised at how many new readers were posting for the first time, yet you don't see them here today.


----------



## CraigC

Steve Kroll said:


> Wow! Someone managed to once again resurrect a 12-year old thread.
> 
> And I've STILL never heard of this product.



Be glade!


----------



## Addie

CraigC said:


> Be glade!



My mother used to make gingerbread all the time for me. One time she bought that whipped cream in a box. I immediately scraped it all off and refused to eat it. From that day forward she only made whipped cream from real whipping heavy cream. 

All those new convenience foods of the 50's and 60's were not so convenient if they were going to be fed to the garbage pail.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> My mother used to make gingerbread all the time for me. One time she bought that whipped cream in a box. I immediately scraped it all off and refused to eat it. From that day forward she only made whipped cream from real whipping heavy cream.
> 
> All those new convenience foods of the 50's and 60's were not so convenient if they were going to be fed to the garbage pail.


I think we were suckers for the manufactured foods of the fifties in Britain because:
1. many originated from the USA and therefore were incredibly glamorous. (Yes, really!)

2. people had got used to food being a problem and boring during 15 years of rationing. 

These foods were much in demand not only for convenience but because they were hyped as "good" for the family and the housewife was pressured by brightly coloured, "perfect family" advertising into thinking that using them showed that she loved her family and was looking after them properly.

Do any of the Brits round here remember "Vesta" freeze-dried curries, chow mein and paella in the '60s? IIRC you just added boiling water. Supposed to be a treat but enough to put anyone off foreign foods for life!


----------



## taxlady

My mum used to make a "whipped topping" from evaporated milk, lemon juice, and powdered sugar. It was really quite nice. When I tasted real whipped cream, I found it too rich. (Not any more.)


----------



## bakechef

Mad Cook said:


> I think we were suckers for the manufactured foods of the fifties in Britain because:
> 1. many originated from the USA and therefore were incredibly glamorous. (Yes, really!)
> 
> 2. people had got used to food being a problem and boring during 15 years of rationing.
> 
> These foods were much in demand not only for convenience but because they were hyped as "good" for the family and the housewife was pressured by brightly coloured, "perfect family" advertising into thinking that using them showed that she loved her family and was looking after them properly.
> 
> Do any of the Brits round here remember "Vesta" freeze-dried curries, chow mein and paella in the '60s? IIRC you just added boiling water. Supposed to be a treat but enough to put anyone off foreign foods for life!



Sounds like mid century marketing here too!

Most of our infomercials (half hour long shows selling one product) are often hosted by a Brit or an Aussie, I guess that some find people from those places more informed, more reliable or something, not exactly sure.


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> My mum used to make a "whipped topping" from evaporated milk, lemon juice, and powdered sugar. It was really quite nice. When I tasted real whipped cream, I found it too rich. (Not any more.)



My mom made a "cheesecake" that one ingredient was whipped evaporated milk.  Calling this dessert a cheesecake was a stretch, but I loved it as a kid.  I might have to make it sometime for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## ladycatsinger

No, it is not the single packets like we used to get, it is a 15 ounce bulk package that makes several servings. It is still made, but only in the bulk size.


----------



## Silversage

Wow!  This has to be one of the oldest threads ever revived!  It's originally from 2002, which I think is when D.C. first started.  

Funny how a topic about this keeps turning back up.......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The POWER of Google!


----------



## CraigC

Why,oh why? I had thought this horrid memory had faded for good since last brought to light!


----------



## Katie H

Yep, this IS a moldy oldie.  Don't think the product is readily available but I suppose Dream Whip cold be substituted.


----------



## expatgirl

Wow......what memories.......the only time I eat jello is when I'm given the "cleansing" diet prior  to  a colonscopy........you're so hungry you'll eat ANYTHING.....chemicals and all.......


----------



## Penypate

kitchenelf said:


> I wish I could help you but I am totally clueless.  I have never even heard of Whip and Chill.  Sorry.  Hopefully someone else will have your answer.  Thanks for stopping by though and please hang around with us!!



I remember only too well Whip n Chill...3 flavors Chocolate, Lemon, strawberry..maybe Vanilla? My favorite thing to do was to bake a pie shell and use this as the filling and topped with whipped cream...took less than hour to bake..very decadent..and cheap too. Why the hell did they stop making it...someone from that era needs to come up with an answer


----------



## RCJoe

I remember it quite well.  







Check out Pinterest for any nostalgia subjects. 

Chocolate, Vanilla, Strawberry, & Lemon

TV Commercial for Whip & Chill  1968

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56IWl-Ulik4


Youtube Hack of Whip & Chill

https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/images/smilies/smile.gif
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zmEfszhaVA

If I were making this,  I think I'd use a wire whisk to whip more air into it instead of a wooden spoon.


Whip & Chill came onto the market around 1967,  and Cool Whip came onto the market in 1966 from Birdseye division of General Foods.

Just my guess here....people figured out how to make the stuff cheaper by combining store brand instant chocolate pudding with store brand versions of cool whip.  

As I remember Whip & Chill was more expensive and was one of those "Trick" products
of the times like Jello's  1-2-3 or Junket's Danish Deserts.  These items would naturally stratify so you wouldn't have to bother with making the layers and waiting to pour them over the back of a spoon to achieve the multiple stratus.  Thus it automatically took the work out of it for the cook. But that came at a price.


----------



## kathjes96

You can get whip n chill from jello online. My Mom used it to make Grasshopper pie. What works in place of it is Marshmellow creme.


----------

